

Golang UK Conference Schedule - eloycoto
http://www.golanguk.com/schedule/

======
enedil
The British Gopher is simply cute!

------
simonvc
Matt Heath should totally be on the main track.

------
aprdm
Cool! Will signup, btw:

Anyone knows a source of information about next conferences around UK / London
for technology?

~~~
agonzalezro
For Go (the meetup), we will always create the events here:
[http://www.meetup.com/Go-London-User-Group/](http://www.meetup.com/Go-London-
User-Group/)

For the conferences... you can expect a Golang conf next year :) But I don't
really see any centralised place. I usually keep up to date about them with my
twitter feed.

